# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Στην COSMOTE TV οι εντός έδρας αγώνες των ΑΕΚ, Παναθηναϊκού και ΟΦΗ, για την Super League

## nnn

Όπως δήλωσε σήμερα ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος του ομίλου ΟΤΕ, Μιχάλης Τσαμάζ, η COSMOTE TV έκλεισε συμφωνία με τις ομάδες της Super League, ΑΕΚ, Παναθηναϊκό και ΟΦΗ, για την μετάδοση των εντός έδρας αγώνων τους, για την επόμενη χρονιά.

Παράλληλα συνεχίζονται οι συζητήσεις με τις υπόλοιπες ομάδες, που δεν έχουν ακόμα κλείσει τηλεοπτικά.

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
O Παναθηναϊκός παίζει μπάλα στην COSMOTE TV έως το 2023

13 Αυγούστου 2021

O Παναθηναϊκός θα «παίζει μπάλα» για τα επόμενα 2 χρόνια, αποκλειστικά στην COSMOTE TV. Όλοι οι εντός έδρας αγώνες της ομάδας για το Πρωτάθλημα της Superleague Interwetten, οι εντός έδρας ευρωπαϊκοί προκριματικοί αγώνες, οι εντός και εκτός έδρας φιλικοί αγώνες, καθώς και επιλεγμένοι αγώνες των Πρωταθλημάτων Υποδομής (U19, K17) θα μεταδίδονται από τα κανάλια COSMOTE SPORT.

Την κάλυψη των παιχνιδιών του «τριφυλλιού», αναλαμβάνει η έμπειρη δημοσιογραφική ομάδα της COSMOTE TV, η οποία θα προσφέρει πλήρες ρεπορτάζ, ενώ στο πλαίσιο σημαντικών αναμετρήσεων, για την καλύτερη τηλεοπτική εμπειρία των φιλάθλων, οι αγώνες θα πλαισιώνονται με pre-game και post-game εκπομπές. 

Οι αγώνες του Παναθηναϊκού για το ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα, έρχονται να προστεθούν στο πλούσιο ποδοσφαιρικό πρόγραμμα της COSMOTE TV, που τη σεζόν 2021-22 περιλαμβάνει τις κορυφαίες διασυλλογικές διοργανώσεις της UEFA (UEFA Champions League, UEFA Europa League, UEFA Conference League), σε επίπεδο εθνικών ομάδων τους αγώνες UEFA European Qualifiers για το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο 2022 και UEFA Nations League Finals, τα μεγαλύτερα ευρωπαϊκά πρωταθλήματα (Premier League, Lega Serie A, Liga Portugal Bwin κ.α.), το κύπελλο Αγγλίας (FA Cup) κ.α.


Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Η ΑΕΚ έρχεται στο «γήπεδο» της COSMOTE TV 

16 Αυγούστου 2021
Η ΑΕΚ θα παίζει μπάλα αποκλειστικά στο «γήπεδο» της COSMOTE TV. Η συμφωνία των δύο πλευρών περιλαμβάνει τη μετάδοση όλων των εντός έδρας αγώνων για το Πρωτάθλημα της Superleague Interwetten, τους εντός έδρας ευρωπαϊκούς προκριματικούς αγώνες, τους εντός και εκτός έδρας φιλικούς αγώνες, καθώς και επιλεγμένους αγώνες των Πρωταθλημάτων Υποδομής. Ο «Δικέφαλος» μετράει αντίστροφα για την επιστροφή στη φυσική του έδρα στη Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια και η COSMOTE TV θα είναι εκεί, αφού η διάρκεια της συμφωνίας είναι διετής.
Η έμπειρη δημοσιογραφική ομάδα των καναλιών COSMOTE SPORT, θα αναλάβει την κάλυψη των αγώνων των «κιτρινόμαυρων» με πλούσια ρεπορτάζ, αλλά και ειδικές pre-game και post-game εκπομπές στο πλαίσιο σημαντικών αναμετρήσεων.

Οι αγώνες της ΑΕΚ έρχονται να προστεθούν στο πλούσιο ποδοσφαιρικό πρόγραμμα της COSMOTE TV, που την σεζόν 2021-22 περιλαμβάνει τις κορυφαίες διασυλλογικές διοργανώσεις της UEFA (UEFA Champions League, UEFA Europa League, UEFA Conference League), σε επίπεδο εθνικών ομάδων τους αγώνες UEFA European Qualifiers για το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο 2022 και UEFA Nations League Finals, αγώνες του Πρωταθλήματος της Superleague Interwetten, τα μεγαλύτερα ευρωπαϊκά πρωταθλήματα (Premier League, Lega Serie A, Liga Portugal Bwin κ.α.), το κύπελλο Αγγλίας (FA Cup) κ.α.


Δελτίο Τύπου: 
O ΟΦΗ στην τηλεοπτική στέγη της COSMOTE TV 

17 Αυγούστου 2021
Η COSMOTE TV υποδέχεται στην τηλεοπτική της στέγη τον ΟΦΗ. Για τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια, η ομάδα της Κρήτης θα έχει «έδρα» τα κανάλια COSMOTE SPORT, τα οποία θα μεταδίδουν όλα τα παιχνίδια που θα κάνουν σέντρα στο «Θεόδωρος Βαρδινογιάννης» του Ηρακλείου για το Πρωτάθλημα της Superleague Interwetten, τους φιλικούς αγώνες (εντός και εκτός έδρας), καθώς και επιλεγμένους αγώνες των Πρωταθλημάτων Υποδομής.

Την κάλυψη των παιχνιδιών θα αναλάβει η έμπειρη δημοσιογραφική ομάδα των καναλιών COSMOTE SPORT με πλούσια ρεπορτάζ, αλλά και ειδικές pre-game και post-game εκπομπές στο πλαίσιο σημαντικών αναμετρήσεων.

Οι αγώνες του ΟΦΗ έρχονται να προστεθούν στο πλούσιο ποδοσφαιρικό πρόγραμμα της COSMOTE TV, που την σεζόν 2021-22 περιλαμβάνει τις κορυφαίες διασυλλογικές διοργανώσεις της UEFA (UEFA Champions League, UEFA Europa League, UEFA Conference League), σε επίπεδο εθνικών ομάδων τους αγώνες UEFA European Qualifiers για το Παγκόσμιο Κύπελλο 2022 και UEFA Nations League Finals, αγώνες του Πρωταθλήματος της Superleague Interwetten,, τα μεγαλύτερα ευρωπαϊκά πρωταθλήματα (Premier League, Lega Serie A, Liga Portugal Bwin κ.α.), το κύπελλο Αγγλίας (FA Cup) κ.α.

----------

